# decoy question



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Can you just set up an owl decoy and call with a fighting call without crow decoys and expect results or to put iceing on the cake would crow decoys around the owl work good??


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

if you put some of those mojo crows around it and then try to put some normal decoys in the trees that would foolem easy. just make sure you have enough calls to resemble the amount of decoys. those electronic calls work good for that. :beer:


----------



## adam noble (Nov 11, 2005)

i would definately use some crows as well


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Predator hunter,

The best time of year to use an owl decoy is the spring and summer months while the crows are raising there young. I used to use a stuffed Horned Owl decoy many years ago during the fall and winter months. There are two ways to employ an owl decoy. One way is with no decoys but get him up high (at least 15 to 20 feet) and you can begin to call the crows. Just use a single crow calling if you have that in your e-caller arsenal. If you can use a hand call well so much the better! Use a distress call or fighting call of just one crow and when the crows come in they will be looking for that one crow making all the racket. By the time they see the owl decoy and come in for a look it aught to be to late for them by that time!

The next method is with crow decoys, you only need between 4 to 6 to put into the trees. The question you have to ask yourself is this.... are there enough crows in the area to warrant putting all this gear out? If you have a good spot with plenty of crows in the area I would say yes. You have to position yourself in an area where the crows want to be such as a very good feeding area, you will get plenty of action at spaced intervals.

Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I useually use an owl plus a dozen crow decoys along with a crow & owl fight call. If I'm feeling lazy or if I plan on hitting more than one spot I'll just set up my owl on a fence post and put my motorised "crippled crow" decoy under it without the other decoys and play a death cry of a crow tape (I must be the last guy on earth useing an old cassette tape caller but it works) .


----------

